# Girls Shopping Trip - suggestions?



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Okay - who is up for this one? After bargains found last year will be going anyway Â ;D

Oh and boys who like shopping v welcome Â :-*

Louise


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thats my 30th birthday....

If I spend it shopping with you girls, I'll expect some kind of present....


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Thats my 30th birthday....
> 
> If I spend it shopping with you girls, I'll expect some kind of present....


A new leopard print thong maybe? 
But you will have to model it for us girls so that we can make sure that it fits okay!!

Count me in for this shopping trip!!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Ooh, shopping ;D

Should be up for this, and i'll persuade the other half to come and carry the bags 

Bec


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

T7 et al,

yeh will try my hardest to make this............have written in diary, told husband, informed dog (more interested in a run on the Gower )
will meet up AT LAST after our sudden move to another Country ;D

JampoTT - I'm sure driving with Paula and myself will be an excellent b'day treat


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

MMMMmmmmm sounds good, however, I am a football widow, which is fine and usually means that these shopping trips are well timed,

however, I am pretty sure that this clashes with the Rugby World Cup Final !!  Which I can't miss, especially as England are going to win it. Bargains or no bargains, there are certain things I just won't do in favour of watching Jonny Wilkinsons Legs for 80 mins!! 

Maybe if, (and of course, highly unlikely) we don't make the final, I might be tempted to comfort spend...................


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

What time of day is the rugby world cup final then? They are 11 hours ahead of us in Nov so isnt it being shown at 3 am or something Â : ?

Even more reason to go shopping if you ask me! ;D ;D

Oh and Tim - I'm sure a day with some lady TT owners could be memorable enough for your 30th 

L


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jeez, I am old enough to be his father... :-X


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

11 hours? I dunno about that, all the matches are 9am, 11am or 1pm our time!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

just a thought anyone up for a stay over and a drink or two?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

:-XJAMPO IN THONG :-X


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeth...thuffering thackertaths :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

3 weeks to go...


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> 3 weeks to go...


 ;D excited - shopping ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Do we have any definate details for this shopping extravaganza? 
Need to pre-warn hubby of my non availablility for domestic goddess duties that day !! ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Do we have any definate details for this shopping extravaganza?
> Need to pre-warn hubby of my non availablility for domestic goddess duties that day !! ;D


Have no idea - 11am? Louise? Donna? but Paula are you up for a duo on the M4? 8)


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> but Paula are you up for a duo on the M4? 8)


AbsoluTTely!!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Anyone going to be going South on the M5?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Anyone going to be going South on the M5?


Why don't we three meet at Bristol parkway?
By M5 I take it you mean south of Bristol?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

No, i'll be travelling from J2 to J11A on M5.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Why don't we three meet at Bristol parkway?
> By M5 I take it you mean south of Bristol?


Reminds me of Macbeth.

When shall we three meet again?

In thunder, lightning or in rain.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Any idea of what time and where to meet? Which carpark do you normally use?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Reminds me of Macbeth.
> 
> When shall we three meet again?


I thought it was the Three Degrees

http://users.cis.net/sammy/whenwill.htm


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Any idea of what time and where to meet? Which carpark do you normally use?


I've been once and met LouLou enroute so why don't we see if there is a layby off of jct 16? I'm still good for 11am ('cos with T7 that means several calls and 12 )
How about you Bec, Paula - any boys?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Hmm, It'll probably be easier if I meet everyone there.

T7/Lisa you have IM

Bec


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

So Paula a 9am meet - Getting past Bristol maybe a pain :-/
you tell me - I only have to kick my bf out of bed ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Sorry girls but I can't make shopping trip next Saturday. No one to look after kids as hubby is away.
Have tried all my usual contacts but everyone seems to be doing their Xmas shopping trip on the same day as us!!
Will keep trying during week.
Any chance of postponing it a week? particularly as Louise has been ill. She may appreciate another week's recuperation before launching herself into a major shopping expedition......


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

She may I'll ask, I cannot do anyother time though.
Paula - you just want to watch England loose dreadfully


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Okay spoken to the T7 and officially POSTPONED.
Get better soon girl :-*


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Girls, I have just recenlty joined the forum, I thought I was the only girl on here, but Im sooo pleased Im not 

I live in the Bedfordshire area and I have a lovely brand new Mersious Blue TT bought for me by my wonderfull hubby for our 2nd wedding aniverserey ( sorry spelling not a strong point :-/ rofl ).

Happy driving

Take care

Sam xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey girlies!

me and fellow new TT diva would be well up for a change of shopping venue. Keep us posted as to any revised dates


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Hi Girls, I have just recenlty joined the forum, I thought I was the only girl on here, but Im sooo pleased Im not Â


Hi Sam, and welcome to the forum  
You are certainly not the only girl here [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

How about this for Sunday; should be good fun!!
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1066768910

Apologies Louise for hijacking your thread :-X
and happy shopping when you do 
I've spent up :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guess its too late for Christmas but we girlies MUST get together again soon.. suggestions - Lisa - Dons?

Hi Sam btw - look forward to meeting you

Lou


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How about a curry in Wilmslow after a day out at Total Fitness Â  
Gym instruction for naught and a drive next day!!

Meet Sat, 3rd Jan, for fitness/meal and do the

TT-race/lunch/cruise on Sunday, 4th Â ;D ;D
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1069277655


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Dani sounds fantastic (if familiar ) - I will defo make a new years resolution to come up. Can we go to that excellent curry house again?! 

Can't do 3/4th though, how about 24/25th Jan?

Anyone else?

L


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Dani sounds fantastic (if familiar Â ) - I will defo make a new years resolution to come up. Can we go to Â that excellent curry house again?! Â
> 
> Can't do 3/4th though, how about 24/25th Jan?
> 
> ...


oh yes please ;D :-*
25th good for me at this time but need to book it so come on ladies [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:'( Really sorry girls, the date is set cos I'm off skiing after the 6th Jan. Not back until 23rd; then son's b-day weekend, 26th will be TT meet at the Bee Hive Inn (no thread yet) and 1st Feb is Sim's New Year's meet Â :-/

But if you luve that curry house, that's where we'll be going this coming Sunday evening. You are all most welcome (there's 14 of us so far). Check out the "Christmas dinner, 14th December" thread. Â ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1069236849


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: who says nothing happens _up north_ :


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi there, I missed that sunday the 7th invite completley :-[ I didnt realise someone had replied to my post, I'm so sorry!! :-/

Sadly Im not able to come, but would love to be invited to other things, if you'll have me 

Thanks for the warm welcome tooooo

Take care all

Sam xx


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sam

That was 7th Dec 2002... : So you DIDN'T miss it  

But it did just seem like yesterday ;D



> ... Â I missed that sunday the 7th invite completley Â :-[ Â


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

ROLF!!!! ;D That is me all over!!! I nearly fell of my chair with lafter ;D ;D ;D

< Having a senior Moment >

Trust me for not looking properly te he

Sam xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Hi there, Â I missed that sunday the 7th invite completley Â :-[ Â I didnt realise someone had replied to my post, Â I'm so sorry!! :-/
> Sadly Im not able to come, but would love to be invited to other things, if you'll have me Â
> Thanks for the warm welcome tooooo
> Take care Â all
> Sam Â xx


   Sam, we did have a meet on Sunday, 7th December *2003*: CloDiTT organised the visit to Wolverhampton Audi. Have a look at the this

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... tart=80#80

And, of course you'll be very welcome at any meet [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

lol I re-read the post afterwards and realised that I had read it correctly in the 1st place, but never mind,men are aloud to make mistakes as well , We cant all be perfect .

Thanks for the link, I just luuurv looking at nice shiney TT's

Hopefuly meet up with you guys on your next pose lol

Sam xx


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A man making a mistake... wash your mouth out girl 

In fact, the thread you posted on http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 9;start=50 was about a girly meet on Sat 7th Dec 2002

: : : : : : ;D

Oh and btw, apology accepted 8) 



> lol I re-read the post afterwards and realised that I had read it correctly in the 1st place, Â but never mind,men are aloud to make mistakes as well , Â We cant all be perfect .
> 
> Thanks for the link, I just luuurv looking at nice shiney TT's
> 
> ...


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NuTTs, Hunny am I missing something here 

But, was there a SUNDAY 7th DEC 2002
And a SUNDAY 7th DEC 2003. Do have a look at the post again and tell me, Im sure that says 2003

I Bow down to you and Oppologise like mad if I have got it wrong, but Im getting a little confused now ??? lol

(doesnt take much, lol )

Sam xx


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

BTW, I even did the insanity test ;D, and I just Pis**d my self laffing!!! 

Its official, I AM INSANE!!!! lol <even with a TT>

Sam xx


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Nutts, this was what I was replying too , is this the one your were saying about?? :-/



> Hi Sam, and welcome to the forum Â
> You are certainly not the only girl here Â [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> How about this for Sunday; should be good fun!!
> ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I give up... totally confused ;D

Women! :

but I still accept the apology ;D ;D ;D 8)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> I give up... totally confused ;D
> 
> Women! :
> 
> but I still accept the apology ;D ;D ;D 8)


hey if you don't understand women then you shouldn't be posting on this thread - I'm sure there are lots more cold knob jokes you can be making.... : : :

men!

( :-*)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As a matter of fact I happen to believe (being a most sensitive type :) that I do understand women... at least about 5% of the time anyway ;D

And I don't make COLD KNOB jokes! 




> hey if you don't understand women then you shouldn't be posting on this thread - I'm sure there are lots more cold knob jokes you can be making.... Â : : :
> 
> men!
> 
> ( :-*)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh sorry my mistake - it was _knob and shaft_ comments... ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 741;start=

:-* :-* :-*


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I vote for somewhere central - so all is fair, where the shopping is good(for those that want it). But would secretly ditch the shopping for a good drive and some pampering in a spa type place. Not straight after Christmas but before Valentines - ladies over to you


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Why don't you all come to Essex shopping ;D .


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Abi (gets handbag out) you dont mean Lakeside rather than Bluewater do you?!? Pay the Â£2! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Abi (gets handbag out) you dont mean Lakeside rather than Bluewater do you?!? Pay the Â£2! Â ;D


Both are pretty good although Bluey is better for designer shoppies . Morning coffees and cakes on me if you all come this way . Would be a fun day out then in the evening we could go out for a meal or a club . You could all get ready at me house


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or Or Or we could arrange another Sarfend meet in the evening ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Abi (gets handbag out) you dont mean Lakeside rather than Bluewater do you?!? Pay the Â£2! Â ;D


oh sorry lakeside is crap and bluewater is okay - rather go to Birmingham (never thought I'd say this ) it maybe Grim but the shopping is excellent. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> oh sorry lakeside is crap and bluewater is okay - rather go to Birmingham (never thought I'd say this ) it maybe Grim but the shopping is excellent. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Birmingham! :-/.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Birmingham! Â :-/. Â


Yes the shame but the SHOPPING is great
Lakeside (double :-X)
I like sarfend though


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What is at Birmingham in the way of shoppies  and nice cakes shops for pit stops?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How about Oxford street? Would be mayhem but we could have a slap up high tea somewhere maybe and a show in the evening? Just throwing some suggestions thats all as I was wondering if I could come along if it was local to me and meet you all


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Will be doing Oxford street about 1 am on 31st Dec Abi - come along! ;D (no shopping tho  )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> But would secretly ditch the shopping for a good drive and some pampering in a spa type place. Not straight after Christmas but before Valentines - ladies over to you


I am doing a _Peak Cars' Run_ on Sunday, 15th Feb, to Beeston Castle, Cheshire Workshops and a declassified Atomic Bunker. I will post this on the "events" board after Christmas.
We could do the pampering on Saturday, Valentines Day: bring hubbies along


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I am doing a _Peak Cars' Run_ on Sunday, 15th Feb, to Beeston Castle, Cheshire Workshops and a declassified Atomic Bunker. I will post this on the "events" board after Christmas.
> We could do the pampering on Saturday, Valentines Day: bring hubbies along Â


Good idea bringing hubbies along [smiley=thumbsup.gif]..my hubby likes a good rub down .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Will be doing Oxford street about 1 am on 31st Dec Abi - come along! Â ;D (no shopping tho Â  )


OK T7  ...But what about shopping still with some cakes and coffees ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> I am doing a _Peak Cars' Run_ on Sunday, 15th Feb, to Beeston Castle, Cheshire Workshops and a declassified Atomic Bunker. I will post this on the "events" board after Christmas.
> We could do the pampering on Saturday, Valentines Day: bring hubbies along Â


You are near a greyhound kennel so it maybe possible


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------

